# Roch's Chicken Cacciatore



## Rocklobster (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello. Even though it is hot, I was craving some comfort food after watching a few episodes of Rick Stien's Mediterranean Adventures. I had half of a chicken in the fridge so.......Cacciatore it was going to be...

Chicken, cut into pieces, can of diced plumb tomatoes, peppers, onion, olives, mushrooms, garlic, capers, a few dried chilies,  olive oil, white wine, a few fresh herbs(I used basil, thyme and parsley. 
I forgot to include a couple of important ingredients in the first photo


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 17, 2013)

Salt and pepper the chicken pieces and brown in olive oil. Then I removed the chicken and drained the oil. This is optional, but I do it because I don't need the extra chicken fat. 
Then I added more olive oil, sauteed the onions, garlic and chilies until they were soft and then de glazed with a good wallop of white wine. Reduced that to about half and then added the tomatoes, a bit of pepper and let cook for about 20 minutes until it started to thicken.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 17, 2013)

After about 20-25 minutes on simmer, I added the rest of the ingredients.  Peppers, capers, mushrooms, olives, herbs, chicken.  I covered the pot and let that go for another half an hour or more.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 17, 2013)

Pretty much done now. I turned it off and let is sit and stew while I cooked up some pene.  After draining the pasta, I like to put it back in the pot and add some sauce to coat it a bit. Then I served it up with some Parmesan and more fresh parsley. 
There you have it. Hope you enjoyed reading about it....


----------



## taxlady (Jul 17, 2013)

I like your variations. Yes, I did enjoy reading it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 17, 2013)

+1

Yummy!  Great tutorial, Rock!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 17, 2013)

I think this will be on the menu VERY soon!  Mmmmm!

Thank you!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 17, 2013)

Roch, I have a tried and true cacciatore recipe I used in my catering days that I wouldn't trade for the world.

However, I really want to try yours as just looking at it makes mine pale in comparison. I will have to exchange a few ingredients for our food allergies, but it won't change it much at all.  This sounds awesome!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 18, 2013)

This looks fabulous, thanks for sharing Rock


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I could have let this cook a little longer, but I got a late start on it and didn't want to eat too late. I had a bit of tomato juice in the fridge I could have added if I wanted to thin out the sauce so it could stew more....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2013)

Keep this up and you'll be competing with me for selling cookbooks.  Nice job, nice tutorial, nice recipe, nice pictures.  When ya coming to the U.P. to make me some?  I just have to hold the wine.  Don't like it, won't use it.  I'll have to think of something else to de-glaze with.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa (Jul 18, 2013)

I make this, almost exactly like you do, Rocklobster.  But I thought I made it up.  LOL  I didn't know it was Chicken Caccatore.  I just call it Italian Chicken.  Now I can impress my family and call it Chicken Caccatore.  It's an easy recipe, and I almost always have all these ingredients in the house.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 18, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Keep this up and you'll be competing with me for selling cookbooks.  Nice job, nice tutorial, nice recipe, nice pictures.  When ya coming to the U.P. to make me some?  I just have to hold the wine.  Don't like it, won't use it.  I'll have to think of something else to de-glaze with.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


The wine is optional. I would use a bit of chicken stock....


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 18, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> I make this, almost exactly like you do, Rocklobster.  But I thought I made it up.  LOL  I didn't know it was Chicken Caccatore.  I just call it Italian Chicken.  Now I can impress my family and call it Chicken Caccatore.  It's an easy recipe, and I almost always have all these ingredients in the house.


  I use a recipe I saw once done by an older Italian chef called Pasquale. You may have seen his shows. But, I use what I like and what I usually have on hand also......But one thing I go for is a tangy, and a bit spicy, sauce....I cook with wine almost every chance I get. It adds to the richness of any dish it is traditionally  used in IMHO...plus I usually have a bottle on the go at the time, anyway


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 24, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> plus I usually have a bottle on the go at the time, anyway



Sounds good to me


----------



## speckman16 (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks for sharing I will try


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 9, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Don't like it, won't use it.  I'll have to think of something else to de-glaze with.



I would have never guessed guy like you with all your cooking knowledge would not like or use wine in a recipe.
Its almost like Emeril  swearing off of garlic......


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2014)

There are some people who do not drink alcohol or cook with it.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 9, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are some people who do not drink alcohol or cook with it.



My mother wouldn't even eat a butter-rum lifesaver!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm glad someone bumped this thread. I had forgotten about this recipe and I think I will be trying it soon. I have copied and pasted the whole thing, including the pix.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah. I guess it has been since last summer for me too.


----------



## speckman16 (Feb 9, 2014)

I cooked it today every one love it thanks for a great idea


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 9, 2014)

I will be making my chicken cacciatore in a few days, after all the stuffed cabbage rolls are gone.  I like to make mashed potatoes with it and serve the tomatoes and mushrooms and stuff over the mashed potatoes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 10, 2014)

Mmmm....now I'm craving chicken cacciatore.   Sounds really good Rocklobster.  Carol, I love the idea of serving them with mashed potatoes.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 10, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I will be making my chicken cacciatore in a few days, after all the stuffed cabbage rolls are gone.  I like to make mashed potatoes with it and serve the tomatoes and mushrooms and stuff over the mashed potatoes.



How about a nice creamy, cheesy polenta?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 12, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There are some people who do not drink alcohol or cook with it.



They are missing out. Each to their own as they say.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> They are missing out. Each to their own as they say.



I tried using alcohol from age 18 to 21, both for drinking and cooking.  I detest the flavor, and it made me sick after just a few drinks.

Are there flavors you can't stand?  Do you feel you are missing out because you won't use foods with those flavors?  That's how it is with me and alcohol.

I am not missing out at all.  I am not being subjected to consuming a flavor/substance i don't like.  This is how I react to alcohol, its flavor, and it's effects - 

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> They are missing out. Each to their own as they say.



Some people are in recovery and can't drink.  Some are on medication so that even the alcohol in salad dressing or vanilla extract can make them violently ill or even psychotic.  And some, like Chief, just don't like alcohol.  Some of Native American and Japanese heritages are genetically predisposed to be unable to process alcohol, it makes them violently ill or they get too drunk too fast.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> They are missing out. Each to their own as they say.



Some things should be thought and not said.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope I am not too late to the party.  Your tutorial makes this look do-able and it looks fantastic !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 13, 2014)

Ah, don't be hard on bones.  I have at times thought that someone who didn't like, say, a rock'n roll band that I didn't' like were missing out on some great music.  I don't believe that anymore.  I was merely making a reference to him that if you don't enjoy something, and you don't use it, you aren't missing out on anything.  On the other hand, if you've never tried some thing that may be truly wonderful, just because you haven't had it before, then you may indeed be missing out.

Roll_Bones, I took no offense at what you said.  Only remember, sometimes you have to look at things through someone else's eyes, or in this case, taste some things with someone else's tongue, metaphorically speaking of course (that's kind of a weird statement, isn't it.).  Oh, and you just keep your tongue away from me.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2014)

I use spirits a lot when I cook. I like to get as many layers of flavors in a recipe, so wine, and other  things are just nother ingredients I use.  There are some types of dishes that it just doesn't belong in, or taste good IMHO, even though some recipes call for it....but, for me, when making sauces,  it is right up there with, garlic, onions, oxygen, etc....lol....


----------



## taxlady (Feb 13, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> ...
> Only remember, sometimes you have to look at things through someone else's eyes, or in this case, taste some things with someone else's tongue, metaphorically speaking of course (that's kind of a weird statement, isn't it.).  Oh, and you just keep your tongue away from me.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't made this dish in some time.  SO has an issue with the texture of the skin's being soggy and limp.  I've made it without the skin, just browning the chicken pieces but she was underwhelmed. 

Does this bother anyone else?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I haven't made this dish in some time.  SO has an issue with the texture of the skin's being soggy and limp.  I've made it without the skin, just browning the chicken pieces but she was underwhelmed.
> 
> Does this bother anyone else?



Yeah, I don't like soggy chicken skin, either. I brown it with the skin on, to get lots of nice fond, then remove the skin before continuing with the recipe. Then we eat the skin as an appy


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, I don't like soggy chicken skin, either. I brown it with the skin on, to get lots of nice fond, then remove the skin before continuing with the recipe. Then we eat the skin as an appy



Yes, this works!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 13, 2014)

Solution to the skin issue: Just take it off before you cook it.

If you trim the pieces well and brown the skin enough, most of the fat is rendered. It becomes very thin and not rubbery at all. I also pick some off and leave it on the side of the plate. It is all dead animal, no matter how you slice it...


----------



## Soma (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks sooooo good, except I don't see any celery in this dish. In my tongue-world, celery is a necessity with chicken. It adds a titch of salty flavour, strangely.
I've been off or near-off salt since triple bypass 13 months ago, and now I can really TASTE salt, even in raw vegetables. I looked it up: yes, many veggies contain sodium, straight from the garden.
Once you reduce your salt intake (difficult at first, but ok after 6 months or so....) you can taste sodium in vegetables. Who knew? Celery, to this tongue, tastes salty. I wonder what other tastes I'm not aware of?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 14, 2014)

Soma said:


> Looks sooooo good, except I don't see any celery in this dish. In my tongue-world, celery is a necessity with chicken. It adds a titch of salty flavour, strangely.
> I've been off or near-off salt since triple bypass 13 months ago, and now I can really TASTE salt, even in raw vegetables. I looked it up: yes, many veggies contain sodium, straight from the garden.
> Once you reduce your salt intake (difficult at first, but ok after 6 months or so....) you can taste sodium in vegetables. Who knew? Celery, to this tongue, tastes salty. I wonder what other tastes I'm not aware of?


Throw some in there, then.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 14, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I will be making my chicken cacciatore in a few days, after all the stuffed cabbage rolls are gone.  I like to make mashed potatoes with it and serve the tomatoes and mushrooms and stuff over the mashed potatoes.



I love stuffed cabbages. Can I get your recipe?



GotGarlic said:


> Some things should be thought and not said.



You really are the forum mom aren't you! 



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ah, don't be hard on bones.  I have at times thought that someone who didn't like, say, a rock'n roll band that I didn't' like were missing out on some great music.  I don't believe that anymore.  I was merely making a reference to him that if you don't enjoy something, and you don't use it, you aren't missing out on anything.  On the other hand, if you've never tried some thing that may be truly wonderful, just because you haven't had it before, then you may indeed be missing out.
> 
> Roll_Bones, I took no offense at what you said.  Only remember, sometimes you have to look at things through someone else's eyes, or in this case, taste some things with someone else's tongue, metaphorically speaking of course (that's kind of a weird statement, isn't it.).  Oh, and you just keep your tongue away from me.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief.  No offense meant or taken.  Good points and all in good conversation.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2014)

I was planning on making this tonight, Valentine's Day.

I can't find my chicken. I know there should be a frozen chicken. I looked in the chest freezer in the basement. It's almost empty, so I should be able to see it if it is there. I looked in the freezers of both fridges and took stuff out, but no luck. Where could it have gone?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> You really are the forum mom aren't you!
> 
> Thanks Chief.  No offense meant or taken.  Good points and all in good conversation.



Ha! Mom? Me? Hardly. I'm offended by your presumption that you know what's best for everyone, and you didn't exactly invite more conversation. 

You'll note the Chief said he thought about x, but didn't say it. Because he is a kind person who has learned patience and tolerance.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2014)

GotGarlic just wrote what a lot of us were thinking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 14, 2014)

taxlady said:


> GotGarlic just wrote what a lot of us were thinking.



+2...


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 9, 2015)

One of very few Italian dishes that I like.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Oct 15, 2015)

I make caccitore with any type of game and one of the best was with elk steaks which I tenderized like Swiss steak then baked in a marinera with added mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 15, 2015)

Yep, that sounds more like Swiss Steak although I don't have a clue why it's called "Swiss".


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Oct 15, 2015)

I googled it and came up with this. 

Swiss Steak Trivia | Heavenly Homemakers

I guess the Swiss call it mincemeat so everyone has their own term for the process of pounding the meat to make it tender. I use a meat mallet then roll the steaks in bread crumbs and fry in canola oil. It's then baked off in a marinara with lots of garlic, onions, and mushrooms. I'm sure there as many recipes for this as there are cooks that make and it evolves into your own recipe. I did the elk for an Italian friend and he loved it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2015)

We used to make cacciatore with snowshoe hare. Who hunts chicken?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2015)

taxlady said:


> We used to make cacciatore with snowshoe hare. Who hunts chicken?



I've dispatched an ornery rooster with a well placed arrow to the neck.

Long story.

Seeeeeeya: Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I haven't made this dish in some time.  SO has an issue with the texture of the skin's being soggy and limp.  I've made it without the skin, just browning the chicken pieces but she was underwhelmed.
> 
> Does this bother anyone else?



Try dredging the chicken in seasoned flour before pan frying it.  The flour will  help brown the chicken and make the skin crispier going into the pot, the bits of flour will give a little more body to the sauce.

This is on the list for the weekend!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2015)

I saw this recipe on Serious Eats recently and it occurred to me that the method would work for chicken cacciatore, too. Skip down to item 7 of the instructions: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/...-beans-chile-verde-hatch-food-lab-recipe.html


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try dredging the chicken in seasoned flour before pan frying it.  *The flour will  help brown the chicken and make the skin crispier going into the pot*, the bits of flour will give a little more body to the sauce.
> 
> This is on the list for the weekend!!!




It's how the skin is coming out of the pot that's the issue.  Braising and crispy don't go together.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I saw this recipe on Serious Eats recently and it occurred to me that the method would work for chicken cacciatore, too. Skip down to item 7 of the instructions: Crispy Braised Chicken With White Beans and Chile Verde | Serious Eats



I think I'd be inclined to make the cacciatore with skinless chicken pieces.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 20, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I think I'd be inclined to make the cacciatore with skinless chicken pieces.



+1

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, I used the method I mentioned for chicken cacciatore (we don't like mushrooms so I use bell peppers) and it worked great. Crispy skin and tender, flavorful meat. Yum.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 25, 2015)

We love Cacciatore, I make it it often, but with a twist.

I dice up boneless-skinless chicken thighs into bite size pieces, brown it along with some garlic, mushrooms, sweet red peppers, sweet onions and deglaze the pot with stock.
Pour in some marinara (I've always got some homemade in the deep freeze), simmer for awhile and it's dinner time.
DH likes rigs the best over any other pasta, but it's good with just bread too.
Rock, I think I may try this with capers too, I've never done that.
I have seen recipes that also include carrots and celery.  Some times I'll omit the `shrooms if I don't have any and want a quick meal.  But I've always got onions in the pantry and sweet red peppers chopped up and in the deep freeze from when they were on sale, waiting for me anytime of year.
There are as many ways to make cacciatore as there are kitchens 
each one different and unique.


----------

